# Project Black Pearl



## Razarach (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello guys!

This is my first project on this forum and my fourth project since i moding cases. 

For my new project i will use CoolerMaster 690 case. I want nice and clean case for htpc, gaming and storage. I will use black color for base and white fans and white cable sleeve.

I ll cut hdd and optical bay and put hdd in sound proof case. Power supply and hdd case will be separate with plexiglass. 

In summary this is it, but i have much details to do, and do primary goals of this case.

I don t have pics right now, but tomorow i ll take some pics and attach to this thread.

BTW. Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Razarach (Aug 12, 2010)

Little update;

Dremel time 

First I take of all mesh panels from plastic masks and cut unnecessary plastic parts 



 



I finally leveled the plastic strips and made some additional cuts. 





Tomorrow I will cover some holes with metal sheets and fiberglass carkit.


----------



## Razarach (Aug 13, 2010)

After a little thinking and looking at the case I decided to use a little bit Dremel on plastic masks.



 

 

 

 



I cut all unnessesarly parts on front mask and this is it about cuting plastic masks.

The order has been clogged some holes that are spoil the look ...



 

 

 



After use carkit with glass fiber things are not exactly beautiful to watch. : D



 



Little sanding and magic happens...



 

 



Unfortunately some of the holes are not filled good enought and need another hand of kit that has already dried ....


----------



## Razarach (Aug 14, 2010)

After two days of cuting plastic masks, todays turn is cuting chase.

I disassamble case, not the whole becouse there is no need for that. I dissasamble mbo tray and cut a few holes; hole for sata cables, mbo power and cpu power. ( picture gets legs and walks away , tomorow i  will capture new)





After cuting mbo tray i decides cut metal sheet to cover some unneded holes for fans and the one on front where is hdd, and 5. 25" bay.



 

 

 

I decide where to put hdd wood case.


----------



## Razarach (Aug 20, 2010)

Small update 

First I want show you motherboard tray and the holes that i cut 





Thats it, now I will write few word about hdd mount.


First I was thinking to put hdd in a wood case but after some thinkig mesuring and some staff I decide to create some fensy hdd holders.

I use 5mm alu panel for holders. Between hdd and alu holder i put 1cm alu bar with drilled hole for screw.



 



After cuting and drilling i decide to polish alu holders. well its not perfect but will be beter after tomorow tretman. D


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Where are the pics???


----------



## Razarach (Aug 20, 2010)

If you think pics of the hdd holder in one piece, well tomorow is day for putting all together


----------



## Razarach (Aug 22, 2010)

New update with some delay 

So, the last time I stopped I was cuting some parts for hdd holder. Now it all together and make a whole, to see how it looks. I drilled holes through which will establish the strong connection betwen hdd holders and case. 
I ll put 92mm fan in front of hdds. In metal panel before fan I ll cut some logo or something fansy to secure cold air for hdds.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



I cut some metal piece for fan, and now i can connect fan and case with two srews.



 



While i cuting parts for hdd holder i cut case fets and stick some rubber to kill eventual vibrations.





I ll paint case feets in white.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 22, 2010)

I like where this is going.... 

Keep the updates / pictures coming.

Biking boy aye? I used to do Park and Dirt on a 24seven slacker


----------



## Razarach (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks

Yes, I drive some DH, and freeride


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice. 

Can't wait to see more updates


----------



## Razarach (Aug 23, 2010)

Small update, not much work but pics are here 

First I drill holes for hdd mount to see how its look. 



 



I am still in dilema, Drill 12cm hole in front of vent for hdds or cut some fensy logo or something like that. :S

I mount case fets to see how its look like.





Finaly I drill one 12cm hole for fan who will provide cold air for rest of case.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 23, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## Razarach (Aug 23, 2010)

ur welcome


----------



## Razarach (Aug 24, 2010)

Some work for today 

First i cover a hole in uper plastic mask. 
I cut alu L profile and attach it for mask using pop rivets.



 

 





Then i cut metal tin als attach it for L profile using M3 screws. Now tin is in level with plastic and when i put mesh panel it will be just perfect. 

Next i decide to cut some hole for fan who will provide airflow for hdds.



 

 



Thats all for today, next update is scheduled for tomorrow. :dremel:


----------



## aedubber (Aug 28, 2010)

look good !


----------



## Razarach (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is some little update 

First i cut the window on left panel.





And today i receive package with sleeve. Tnx Nils 



 



Tomorrow i will sand case and prepair for painting.


----------



## Razarach (Sep 7, 2010)

*Sleeving madness *

Well here is new update 

First i receive a package with needed hardware.





I turn on music and start working. After a few hours of sleeving i did it. 



 

 



I decide to build custom box for fan controller. For box ill use black plexiglass and i put fan controller in pci area...

Unfortunately bad weather dosnt let me to start painting the case so i must wait beter times


----------



## Razarach (Sep 10, 2010)

Weather is still sucks so I use this time to sleeve case fans, and use last meter of sleeve. Must contact Nils and order more this awesome sleeve.


----------



## Razarach (Sep 12, 2010)

Today i decide to paint cpu and chipset coolers.

Here is result after two hand of primer.



 

 

 



I still cant decide wich color ill use for coolers, blasck or white. :S

I am thinkig of geting some mesh panel and cover mother board with that....


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 12, 2010)

I say this... try and keep the heat pipes white, fins black. I think that would make it stick out real good.. 

Looking good so far. Thanks for showing it off.


----------



## Razarach (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for advice. I ll try paint it that way...


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 12, 2010)

This is looking good! 

Subed!!!!


----------



## Razarach (Sep 12, 2010)

ur welcome


----------



## Razarach (Sep 13, 2010)

White beast ftw


----------



## Razarach (Sep 15, 2010)

Two homemade custom fangrills 





Today i catch suny weather and paint case parts with primer...


----------



## Razarach (Sep 17, 2010)

Today i assemble the case..



 

 



 

 

 

 



After successful assembling I decide to cut fan grill at plexiglass who will be the barrier betwen psu, hard drives and motherboard



 

 

 

 



Everithing was good until i start sanding a and e letter. There everithing was going down :S The letters are broken and not longer in one piece.Tomorrow i ll try glue parts and save few hours of work.


----------



## trickson (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice so far .
Not sure the name fits though . Black pearl is just not right . Sounds like I am going on a sailing voyage with Captain Jack Sparrow . Were you putting the sails Mate ?
You made the side fan cover right ?


----------



## Razarach (Sep 17, 2010)

yes i made those fan grills


----------



## trickson (Sep 17, 2010)

Razarach said:


> yes i made those fan grills



You do good work . Why not look into making some thing other than a name ? Names on cases kinda get old . You do some nice work . try taking it outside your comfort zone ?


----------



## Razarach (Sep 17, 2010)

I thinking about cut some fensy grill but i didnt have idea what to cut so I decide cut this some king of logo...


----------



## trickson (Sep 17, 2010)

Razarach said:


> I thinking about cut some fensy grill but i didnt have idea what to cut so I decide cut this some king of logo...


DO you like scifi ? Do like a space ship .


----------



## Razarach (Sep 17, 2010)

yes, but i am not sure thats fit to this mod if you know what i mean


----------



## trickson (Sep 18, 2010)

Razarach said:


> yes, but i am not sure thats fit to this mod if you know what i mean



Ok Mate .
I guess I will have to see the end product I fail to see what fits this mod yet .


----------



## Razarach (Oct 15, 2010)

After long time i have some updates 

Finally i paint and polish case panels. 





After fail with plexi logo i decide to cut out logo and put round mesh...



 



Holes for watercooling tubes I use for power and reset switch. 





 I pulled the cables and  attached them to the back of mobo tray.


----------



## Razarach (Oct 19, 2010)

Work on case is almost done and its time to test electronics 



 

 

 

 

These are white leds 

On the plexy  barrier i cut some other design. Tomorow i need sand angles a bit and thats done.



 

 

Thanks to my colleague i have logo  and i can start engraving it on side panel.





And big thanks to my major sponsor, Fractal Design.


----------



## Razarach (Oct 20, 2010)

Today i receive my hardware for project 



 

 



AsRock 890gx Extreme 3, AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0GHz, 4GB DDR3 GSkill Ripjaws

Iam thinking about painting mosfet cooler in white... What do you mean?

Thanks to my major sponsor


----------



## trickson (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice but I would like to see some better pic's the ones there were and are fuzzy . but never the less good job so far !


----------



## Razarach (Oct 21, 2010)

Those are some quick pics in my room with crapy light. I will try catch some suny weather and picture case.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 21, 2010)

Great job so far! Keep up the great work, this case is going to look really good I think!


----------



## Brilford Wimley (Oct 21, 2010)

Razarach said:


> White beast ftw
> 
> [url]http://www.pohrani.com/t/1k/Jq/2PznMJ7G/p9110011.jpg[/url] [url]http://www.pohrani.com/t/7/AI/312FjthV/p9110012.jpg[/url] [url]http://www.pohrani.com/t/1c/rv/hlL1sqK/p9110013.jpg[/url] [url]http://www.pohrani.com/t/26/nz/1WwxO9Lr/p9110015.jpg[/url] [url]http://www.pohrani.com/t/3l/JQ/4Hh76t6D/p9110021.jpg[/url] [url]http://www.pohrani.com/t/1w/nU/4APe6T85/p9110022.jpg[/url]



It seems like painting 'em would hinder heat transfer a bit.


----------



## Razarach (Oct 21, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Great job so far! Keep up the great work, this case is going to look really good I think!




Thanks for watching and posting 



Brilford Wimley said:


> It seems like painting 'em would hinder heat transfer a bit.



Maybe a few °C.... I tested chipset cooler also painted and temperatures are few °C higher.


----------



## Razarach (Oct 22, 2010)

Her is a few quick foto of painted north bridge cooler


----------



## Reventon (Oct 22, 2010)

O: That looks so good. I might have to do something like this to my case once I get my new fans and stuff.


----------



## Virus-j (Oct 23, 2010)

All i can Say is Wow this is Some Amazing Work. This is some Professional Stuff how did you start doing all this ? 

Id love to build a Case from Scratch But wouldnt know were to start....Lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

subscribed, great project so far bro.


----------



## Razarach (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for watching and posting 

@virus; Well this is my hobi and I always love doing staff like this since i was a kid. 

Every start is hard but when you start building your case you cant stop and when you build something like that you know that all effort is paid off.


----------



## Razarach (Oct 26, 2010)

Testing logo position.....


----------



## Razarach (Nov 2, 2010)

Today I receive some hardware from Fractal Design





After sleeving fans i put motherboard in case to see how everything fits...



 

 

 



If everything goes how i planed I plan assemble case this week....


Thanks to


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought painting your heatsinks would raise temps a lot ... only a few C? that is not bad at all 

either way it looks awesome!


----------



## Razarach (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## Razarach (Nov 7, 2010)

Warranty void if removed


----------



## Razarach (Nov 7, 2010)

G.Skill Ripjaws White edition


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 7, 2010)

Kickass project, looks very nice. Does painting the coolers help or hurt their heat dissipation?


----------



## Razarach (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank mate 

Well temperatures are little higher, nothing serious...


----------



## Razarach (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is a few pics of plexy hdd covers...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## Razarach (Nov 12, 2010)

Tnx for posting and watching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2010)

Like the HDD covers, clever!


----------



## Razarach (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Razarach (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello guys 

Case is almost finished. Here is a few pics of side panel with logo.


----------



## Millennium (Dec 29, 2010)

Beautiful. BTW use TPU image hosting


----------



## Razarach (Dec 29, 2010)

Tnx mate 

btw. I didnt know that tpu have image hoster...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 29, 2010)

here www.techpowerup.org

it is NOT  a requirement to use it just fyi


----------



## Razarach (May 2, 2011)

Finally the project is finished. 

Here is some pics, enjoy


----------



## Virus-j (May 2, 2011)

Wow , Looks Sweet Make me one please


----------



## Razarach (May 3, 2011)

Thanks man


----------

